# VG30DET VS VG30ET VS RB25DET



## nissan_280zx (Dec 7, 2003)

I am trying to decide on a motor for my 280zx, i would like a L28ET but we didnt get turbo models in australia so i have to go for one of the others, I can get the two VG for the same price but the RB is an extra $1500 AUS, so i thought if i got one of the VG i could spend the money upgrading.

Also, do any of you know if the VG would bolt up to my gearbos?

Thanks for all your help


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I would go with with the VG30ET

And about the gearbox I'm not totally sure but 99% sure it won't


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

nissan_280zx said:


> I am trying to decide on a motor for my 280zx, i would like a L28ET but we didnt get turbo models in australia so i have to go for one of the others, I can get the two VG for the same price but the RB is an extra $1500 AUS, so i thought if i got one of the VG i could spend the money upgrading.
> 
> Also, do any of you know if the VG would bolt up to my gearbos?
> 
> Thanks for all your help


 Yeah I think the VG30DET motor would be nice , but the RB25 probably has a lot more potential. It just depends on your goals for the car. I doubt either of teh VGs or the RB will bolt up to the L28 gearbox , and you wouldn't want it to anyway. Those motors would make mincemeat out of that old gearbox. If you get a GTS-t clip (RB25) , which you should if you are gonna do a swap like that , it should have the tranny anyway.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

No the gearbox will not bolt rite up.....Still if your in Australia, I'd go with a cheap (well less than a RB25DET) RB30ET + 5 Speed if you can find one.....


----------



## nissan_280zx (Dec 7, 2003)

I didnt think that the 'box would bolt up but i had a hope.

My preferance would be for the RB25DET, but I was just wondering how it compared to the VG motors


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I don't know anything about the RB30ET's can you post some info on tem Nizmodore?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

nissan_280zx said:


> I didnt think that the 'box would bolt up but i had a hope.
> 
> My preferance would be for the RB25DET, but I was just wondering how it compared to the VG motors


 Depends on what the car will be used for. The VG motors will likely have more low end torque , but less rpm capability. The RB25DET has the same redline as the RB26. So if you like a screaming high rpm engine , the RB25 would be your ideal.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

and it being turboed would even make her scream more


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> and it being turboed would even make her scream more


 Say what? :crazy:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

sound of high revving engine + Turbo spool up sound = screamer


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> sound of high revving engine + Turbo spool up sound = screamer


 And it's already turboed. So how could that make it scream even more........


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

more boost of course :crazy:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I give up


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I give up


tee hee hee


----------

